# Puppy breaking wind - really it is Flossie!



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi All

Well Flossie is an utter joy and I cannot imagine life without her but she does break wind and although it makes us roar with laughter, (as we are children!- 40 year old children) they are these silent but deadlies and I think it is time to change her diet. She is currently on Arden Grange puppy food...light blue bag.... and she is nearly 14 weeks - any ideas? Any of you have the same issue at all?

Hey ho


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh yes, we've certainly been there!!! 

Have a gander through this thread. 

http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=26521&highlight=parping


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha farts are funny - farting dogs are hilarious!!
To be honest Ralph and truly don't seem to fart at all - I've never heard them and very very rarely smelt them, we are barking heads fans,
Does flossie acknowledge her bodily functions?
I did once have a dog who would fart, jump up - smell it and walk away in disgust!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha farts are funny - farting dogs are hilarious!!
> To be honest Ralph and truly don't seem to fart at all - I've never heard them and very very rarely smelt them, we are barking heads fans,
> Does flossie acknowledge her bodily functions?
> I did once have a dog who would fart, jump up - smell it and walk away in disgust!


That would be Lexi. Changed food and it's gone away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Luckily Molly has never farted


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just get the odd smelly around here.. Very rare and usually if they've had a treat of something like sausage for training! On Barking Heads.


----------

